# Denso Vs Bosch



## tarupido (Dec 13, 2005)

I have use BOSCH +4 for the past 2 or 3 years on a 98 frontier. Someone told me that a DENSO spark plugs are better. I haven't had any problems with BOSCH. The truck has preformed good for all this time. Then again I just use the truck to drop my daughter to school and back. ( I work and live in the same place) But it wont hurt to try something new if its going to work better. Now around here, the price for Bosch is $5.99 and DENSO Spark plugs are $12.99 
has anyone use DENSO spark plugs?? are they any good? 

Thank you


----------



## =WD=big-X (Jan 30, 2006)

tarupido said:


> I have use BOSCH +4 for the past 2 or 3 years on a 98 frontier. Someone told me that a DENSO spark plugs are better. I haven't had any problems with BOSCH. The truck has preformed good for all this time. Then again I just use the truck to drop my daughter to school and back. ( I work and live in the same place) But it wont hurt to try something new if its going to work better. Now around here, the price for Bosch is $5.99 and DENSO Spark plugs are $12.99
> has anyone use DENSO spark plugs?? are they any good?
> 
> Thank you



i put those bosch 4 plugs in my last (01) fronty. never had a problem at all.
if i keep the 06 long enough i will definately put them it it.


----------



## NismoFrontin' (Oct 4, 2005)

tarupido said:


> I have use BOSCH +4 for the past 2 or 3 years on a 98 frontier. Someone told me that a DENSO spark plugs are better. I haven't had any problems with BOSCH. The truck has preformed good for all this time. Then again I just use the truck to drop my daughter to school and back. ( I work and live in the same place) But it wont hurt to try something new if its going to work better. Now around here, the price for Bosch is $5.99 and DENSO Spark plugs are $12.99
> has anyone use DENSO spark plugs?? are they any good?
> 
> Thank you


I'm using the +4's and I like them just fine. I've heard a lot of things about the iridium plugs being more powerful, but on the other hand, they cost a lot more and don't last nearly as long. Supposedly, these platinums will go for about 100,000 miles, whereas the iridiums should be replaced every 30,000.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hahaha, the only plug I have seen last 100K was a AcDelco (GM) in a LS1. Those Bosch plugs suck from an electrical standpoint. They are a good sell in the autoparts industry, but in reality, they are junk. Switch to a NGK or Denso Iridium.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Bosch +4's are a lousy gimmick. Use NGK and nothing else.


- Greg -


----------



## VQPedro (Oct 23, 2005)

I'll agree that Bosch +4 is a gimmick and are overpriced, as are Denso and NGK. I've done just fine with the plain ol' single electrode $2 Bosch Plats.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

MrFancypants said:


> Bosch +4's are a lousy gimmick. Use NGK and nothing else.
> 
> 
> - Greg -


I don't understand how the Bosch +4s are a gimmick. With a conventional plug, to increase performance, people used to (maybe they still do) index the plug. With a Bosch +4 I would think you're presenting a better spark to the mixture than an indexed plug even would. Granted the performance gain _might _ be noticed on the track (probably never on the street), but it still seems like a valid concept to me.

I'm glad to hear the +4s do OK in Nissan though. I don't know that I'd ever change to them in my truck(I had them in my Geo with no problems), but I have a friend that put them in his Dodge pick-up and somehow they convinced the ECU to pump way too much fuel into the chamber. He smelled fuel the whole time he had them in there. Once he went back to a stock plug, everything was fine again.


----------



## VQPedro (Oct 23, 2005)

I guess the issues I have with the indexing idea are: 1. Each engine responds to indexing differently. Some prefer the gap facing slightly toward the exhaust valve, some perform better with the gap actually facing away from it. 2. With 4 electrodes, you'd have to somehow find out which electrode each plug is using preferentially, then indexing to that one. The multi-electrode plugs usually "choose" one electrode and stick to it instead of zapping each one randomly....path of least resistance and all that. 3. It would then take dyno testing to find out which indexing configuration gives you this 1-2% increase in performance. Most dynos can't really distinguish 1-2%, so it seems to me like a waste of time. 

Some of this is based in fact, some is just my opinion. I'm in a rambling mood right now, so please forgive me.






jerryp58 said:


> I don't understand how the Bosch +4s are a gimmick. With a conventional plug, to increase performance, people used to (maybe they still do) index the plug. With a Bosch +4 I would think you're presenting a better spark to the mixture than an indexed plug even would. Granted the performance gain _might _ be noticed on the track (probably never on the street), but it still seems like a valid concept to me.
> 
> I'm glad to hear the +4s do OK in Nissan though. I don't know that I'd ever change to them in my truck(I had them in my Geo with no problems), but I have a friend that put them in his Dodge pick-up and somehow they convinced the ECU to pump way too much fuel into the chamber. He smelled fuel the whole time he had them in there. Once he went back to a stock plug, everything was fine again.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

I ran the plus 4s in my 97 hardbody and it ran great, but it also ran just as great with the factory none platinum v power ngks that are 2 bucks a piece vs the 6 for the bosch.

My friend had them in his 95 240sx and it also ran fine.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Exactly... Bosch +4's are a gimmick because the spark always goes the shortest distance (unless the others are fouled).

Nissan ignition systems are known for having a lot of problems with Bosch plugs. Nissan OEM plugs are all NGK. You can use the platinum versions (quite expensive) or their copper counterparts. They provide slightly better performance and lower cost - but less durability. Read the FSM 


- Greg -


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

MrFancypants said:


> Bosch +4's are a lousy gimmick. Use NGK and nothing else.
> 
> 
> - Greg -


I agree Spark plus are spark plugs, they give NO horsepower increase just better firing capibilty.

Case in point, recently I had a customer come in with a 92 TTZ complaining of a poor idle. He then told me he recently changed to Bosch4 platinums. I pulled all the plugs replaced them with stock NGK's and that fixed the problem.

You have to be sure they are the right heat range too. That is the biggest problem when people get plugs, cause they'll get a colder plug when there engine calls for a hotter one.


----------



## tarupido (Dec 13, 2005)

Outkast said:


> You have to be sure they are the right heat range too. That is the biggest problem when people get plugs, cause they'll get a colder plug when there engine calls for a hotter one.


 
Ok that is a new thing for me. How do I know what or which is a HOT PLUG and which is not?. You see I drive the truck, change oil, change and flat tire and stuff like that. But when it comes to something like that I don't know were to start. 

Any other tips that can help me save money an GAS on a vehicle like this one? Also any help with maintenace that will helo me keep it longer. I had it for 7 years with no complaints about it. 


Thank you


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

MrFancypants said:


> Exactly... Bosch +4's are a gimmick because the spark always goes the shortest distance (unless the others are fouled).
> 
> Nissan ignition systems are known for having a lot of problems with Bosch plugs. Nissan OEM plugs are all NGK. You can use the platinum versions (quite expensive) or their copper counterparts. They provide slightly better performance and lower cost - but less durability. Read the FSM
> 
> ...


No, electricity follows the path of least resistance... Not to mention with Bosch plugs, since the tiny electrode is flush with the insulator, after a few months it wears down and forces the spark to shoot out of a hole. This is bad since electricity likes to propagate from sharp edges!!! And in the case of two or more of the electrodes being the same resistance, the spark will actually split up!!! This does happen!!! When this happens, you loose current per arc, and have a slight miss that will foul out the plug in no time flat.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

THIS should explain it for ya.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> No, electricity follows the path of least resistance...


Indeed... but for all intents and purposes the resistance/distance is the same when comparing all 4 outer electrodes. It would be similar to 4 wires of the same material but of different lengths (shortest wire would get most of the current). The smallest gap will therefore get the vast majority of the spark and the other 3 electrodes basically do nothing. From the rest of your post it sounds like we're on the same side -- just wanted to point out why I said shortest distance not least resistance.

Also, theres a reason those crappy plugs dont come standard from the factory. And dont assume it's just because of price. NGK platinum single electrode plugs are about $12 ea (list) and they come stock in Nissan motors.


- Greg -


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

tarupido said:


> I have use BOSCH +4 for the past 2 or 3 years on a 98 frontier. Someone told me that a DENSO spark plugs are better. I haven't had any problems with BOSCH. The truck has preformed good for all this time. Then again I just use the truck to drop my daughter to school and back. ( I work and live in the same place) But it wont hurt to try something new if its going to work better. Now around here, the price for Bosch is $5.99 and DENSO Spark plugs are $12.99
> has anyone use DENSO spark plugs?? are they any good?
> 
> Thank you


No problems (or significant advantages) to report here from using +4 plugs in my 2001 4 cylinder. Of course I'm still a little stunned to pay $6.00 a plug (much less $13.00) for them versus $1.00 a plug for the AC's in my old '79 Oldsmobile (but it did take 8). The Olds still got over 50k miles on its plugs with the GM HEI ignition.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

tarupido said:


> Ok that is a new thing for me. How do I know what or which is a HOT PLUG and which is not?. You see I drive the truck, change oil, change and flat tire and stuff like that. But when it comes to something like that I don't know were to start.
> 
> Any other tips that can help me save money an GAS on a vehicle like this one? Also any help with maintenace that will helo me keep it longer. I had it for 7 years with no complaints about it.
> 
> ...


A spark plug conducts heat up through its center conductor and insulator. A spark plug with a long conduction path runs hotter as it is less able to conduct away the heat. Conversely, a plug with a shorter conduction path runs cooler and is refered to as a "cold" plug. Used to be that you might put a "hotter" plug in an engine that burned oil to try to keep the oil from fouling the plug. Also used to be that you might use a colder plug in an engine that was subjected to high loads to avoid "burning" the plug and some detonation problems. The plug manufacturer can tell you which of his plugs is a "colder" plug than stock and which is "hotter". For normal driving on a stock engine I'd use the recommended heat range.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

MrFancypants said:


> Exactly... Bosch +4's are a gimmick because the spark always goes the shortest distance (unless the others are fouled).
> 
> Nissan ignition systems are known for having a lot of problems with Bosch plugs. Nissan OEM plugs are all NGK. You can use the platinum versions (quite expensive) or their copper counterparts. They provide slightly better performance and lower cost - but less durability. Read the FSM
> 
> ...


Bosch in Nissan is the worst idea ever. Plenty of QR owners have used them and started throwing misfire codes. NGK as said is all that is needed. Denso is more expensive and not really any better. If you are willing to pay, the NGK Irridium IX will give you the max of performance and long lasting as platinum is not geared toward performance.


----------



## 98_Nissan_Frontier (Feb 23, 2006)

tarupido said:


> I have use BOSCH +4 for the past 2 or 3 years on a 98 frontier. Someone told me that a DENSO spark plugs are better. I haven't had any problems with BOSCH. The truck has preformed good for all this time. Then again I just use the truck to drop my daughter to school and back. ( I work and live in the same place) But it wont hurt to try something new if its going to work better. Now around here, the price for Bosch is $5.99 and DENSO Spark plugs are $12.99
> has anyone use DENSO spark plugs?? are they any good?
> 
> Thank you


 i changed my stock ngk's for the $2 bosch plugs and run them about 10,000 miles. Then i switched them for the denso plugs. i was having problems with the bosch on my fuel millage and i developed a low idle skip. Since i've put in the Denso plugs my fuel millage has returned.


----------

